# New Kohler Avalanch Toilet



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Had a call on Friday last week for a toilet rebuild. After further questioning the owner informed me that the toilet did not flush well and he would be interested in a taller toilet. His toilet was at least twenty years old. 
Sold him a Gerber Avalanche ADA height toilet. Dumped five gallons of water down waste line to make sure line was clear and it was. Old toilet was 3.5 gallon flush. The new is 1.6. 
Get a call this morning that the toilet is plugged. He claims that his wife used it and it backed up. I know anything is possible but I have not heard of this toilet plugging up. Have any of you had similar issues with the Avalanche?
I will be at his house later today per their request to take care of the issues and see what I can find that plugged it up. 
Starting out to be a fun Monday.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Have installed many with no problems as of yet.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

HSI said:


> and see what I can find that plugged it up.
> Starting out to be a fun Monday.


Dollars to donuts it is Charmin.. change them over to Scott or Kirkland


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Kolher or Gerber????


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Gerber toilet


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HSI said:


> Gerber toilet


Got it but in first sentence saying Kohler...


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

My mistake. Not sure how to fix it?
Had a job today with three Kohler closets to repair so my feeble mind was elsewhere.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Ya I'll say good chance it's just there brand of t p that caused the problem . Although I'm not a fan of gerber anything . Pressure assist w c ok but the rest of there junk u can have it .


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Pulled out several diaper wipes. They have no kids and are on septic system. This could be the start of a nice profitable relationship. Lol


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

coast to coast said:


> Ya I'll say good chance it's just there brand of t p that caused the problem . Although I'm not a fan of gerber anything . Pressure assist w c ok but the rest of there junk u can have it .


Just make sure you put the hose clamp on the tank, and the big white plastic pressure regulator on the water riser. You know, the $80.00 oil rubbed bronze valve and rigid riser you see as you walk into the bathroom. :whistling2:

What a joke. Thank God there are quality gravity toilets around. 

I wouldnt put a Flush mate in if you gave it to me for free.............


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Gerber Avalanche is my go-to toilet when someone wants a good flush! Have never had a problem with them. Put one in a fast food restaurant where they had put in two different brands in the previous six months, and kept having problems with the customers flushing junk down and plugging them. Never heard of a problem afterwards, although in all fairness, I can't remember what the toilets they had tried were.

Curious to know what you found with this one?

Whoops, I see your post above, missed it first time through!:stuart:


----------

